# Request: benchmark your newer Radeon/GeForce cards with 3 simple benchmarks



## pavle (Feb 10, 2021)

Good day!

I would like to ask you to benchmark your Radeon R9 Fury, RX 580, RX Vega, RX 5x00 and RX 6x00, GeForce GTX 10x0, 20x0 and 30x0 with these benchmarks:
Archmark , GL_EXT_reme , Fillrate tester .
2 series of tests: at first with factory settings, secondly with 4x Anti-aliasing,  (4x) Transparency Supersampling and 16x Anisotropic filtering set through driver software.

Archmark settings: install and run - under basename you just write the cards name with noAA or 4xAAtss and click "Start", other settings are good as they are. Results are under its directory/folder - the first file (cardname.bb.txt) is already formatted for forum post, other option is .htm.

GL_EXT_reme: unpack and run GL_EXT_reme.exe; just leave it at 1024x768 resolution, 32bpp and 60Hz or whatever it shows default and click "OK". Results are under its directory/folder - Results.txt, just change to cardname-noAA or 4xAAtss when posting.

Fillrate tester: unpack and before running, set application Compatibility of "FillrateTester.exe" to "Windows XP SP3". When started, set "Display mode" to "1024x768 X8R8G8B8 60Hz", "Back buffer format" to "A8R8G8B8" and "Z-buffer format" to "D24S8". Results are under its directory/folder - Results.txt, just change to cardname-noAA or 4xAAtss when posting.

Thank you.


----------

